# Profi2can



## brezel (16 März 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche vergeblich den Slave combox-p (atlas copco) seine Singnale
zu entlocken. Ich sende über sfc15 Singnale (PAW) und das blöde Ding
antwortet nicht. Soll nach Beschreibung DP-Norm entsprechen.
Also kommt über sfc14 (PEW) kommt nichts zurück. Beide Bausteine sfc14/15 arbeiten aber ohne Fehlermeldung.
 Achso, es ist eine 416-2DP wo als 2.Mast eine 443-5 gesteckt ist.


----------



## brezel (20 März 2008)

*combox-p*

Hallo noch mal,
hat wirklich noch keiner von Euch von einer combox-p gehört.


----------



## IBFS (20 März 2008)

brezel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich versuche vergeblich den Slave combox-p (atlas copco) seine Singnale
> zu entlocken. Ich sende über sfc15 Singnale (PAW) und das blöde Ding
> ...


 
Hallo Salzgebäck,

wenn ich mich dunkel entsinne gab es da bei AtlasCopco:

eine GSD-Datei
eine Schnittstellenbeschreibung
ein Beispielsprogramm für STEP7 in AWL mit FCs, DBs und UDTs

Da reicht nicht nur der SFC14/15, da ließt du nur Schnee aus.
Denn du muß in den DBs parametrieren, was überhaupt ausgelesen
soll und wieviel.

Gruß


----------



## brezel (21 März 2008)

Hallo IBFS,
das ist mir alles eigentlich klar, ich habe auch Profibus Codes was welcher
Parameter ist. Desweiteren habe ich auch die pdf's von "atlas copco".
Aber wenn ich einen Befehl sende vom DB zum PAW mit fc15 muss ich
auch über fc14 irgendeine Antwort bekommen. Aber mein PEW und somit
mein Empfangs-DB bleiben komplett leer. Versuche ich meinen Empfangs-DB,
im entsprechenden Bereich zu beschreiben wird er sofort wieder vom fc14
mit 0 überschrieben.
Also: 32-Byte Befehl (4 Sätze auslesen) mit fc15 an combox-p -> fc15 keine Fehlermeldung ->zurück kommen nur Nullen und der fc14 hat auch keine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## IBFS (21 März 2008)

CAN bzw. Kompressor ID !!!!

Gab da nicht ne Kompressor ID die man beachten und richtig einstellen
muß. Den an die Compobox kann mehr als nur einen Kompressor anschließen. 
Nur meißtens macht man das nicht, weil man gleich jeden Kompressor
mit einer eigenen BOX bestellt.

Gruß


----------



## brezel (21 März 2008)

Die CAN-Adresse ist Bestandteil der Anfrage an die combox-p.
1.Byte Header, 2.Byte Can-Adresse, 3.und 4. Byte PB-Code, 5., 6., 7. und 8. 8. Byte sind leer.
Ich habe 4 Elektronicon und eine ES130 am CAN-Bus. Untereinander haben die auch kein Problem. Aber die Kopplung an ein übergeordnetes System, also
PB-Anbindung klappt nicht.


----------



## IBFS (21 März 2008)

Hast du denn das Original AtlasCopco S7-Beispiel mit allen Bausteinen?

-


----------



## brezel (21 März 2008)

Nein, ich habe erst einmal zum Test nur die ersten 4 Analogwerte von CAN1
auslesen wollen. Das habe ich selber geschrieben. Und ich mache das mit solchen Kopplungen nicht zum ersten mal.


----------



## Wezek (2 Mai 2012)

Hat jemand S7 Beispielprogramme? Ich werde noch wahnsinnig mit den blöden Hex Wirrwar in der Benutzteranleitung von AC.


----------



## IBFS (2 Mai 2012)

Wezek schrieb:


> Hat jemand S7 Beispielprogramme? Ich werde noch wahnsinnig mit den blöden Hex Wirrwar in der Benutzteranleitung von AC.



Die Beispielprogramme gibt es direkt bei Atlas Copco. Einfach Herrn Deppe anrufen. 

Frank


----------



## Wezek (2 Mai 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Die Beispielprogramme gibt es direkt bei Atlas Copco. Einfach Herrn Deppe anrufen.
> 
> Frank


Ich habe von denen was bekommen. Das 
war aber Murks.


----------



## IBFS (3 Mai 2012)

Wezek schrieb:


> Ich habe von denen was bekommen. Das
> war aber Murks.



Komisch, bei mir funktioniert der Murks schon seit 8 Jahren Störungsfrei.  Man sollte erst die Grundfunktionen testen und danach mit eigenen Erweiterungen versehen.


----------



## Wezek (3 Mai 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir funktioniert der Murks schon seit 8 Jahren Störungsfrei. Man sollte erst die Grundfunktionen testen und danach mit eigenen Erweiterungen versehen.



Kannst du mir sagen was du von denen bekommen hast?
Ich habe nur ein Beispiel bekommen wo im OB1 alle 5sek der SFC15 aufgerufen wird.


----------



## IBFS (3 Mai 2012)

@Wezek

schaue dir das mal an. Es ist ein schon etwas angepasster Stand von 2004. 

Frank


----------



## Wezek (3 Mai 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> @Wezek
> 
> schaue dir das mal an. Es ist ein schon etwas angepasster Stand von 2004.
> 
> Frank




Danke das ist was ganz anderes als, dass was die mir geschickt haben.


----------



## IBFS (3 Mai 2012)

Wezek schrieb:


> Danke das ist was ganz anderes als, dass was die mir geschickt haben.



Das ist ja wirklich Schrott.


----------



## Wezek (11 Mai 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich Schrott.



Hallo IBFS,


ist das Beispiel von dir nur für ein Kompressor oder für mehrere?
Muss dann nur im DB30.DBW32 jeweils für jeden Kompressor geändert werden?
Könnte man in der HW Config mehrmals 16E/A anlegen und dann das ganze Kommunikationgedöns verfielfältigen?

Für jeden Kopressor entsprechend FC Aufruf DB's usw.

Oder gibt es dann Probleme bei der Komunikation?

Wäre net, wenn du mir dazu was sagen kannst.

Den Herrn Deppe versuche ich übrigens schon seit 3 Wochen zu erreichen.
Schon bevor ich hier nachfragte.:wink:

 PS.Hast du vielleicht Listen von den Pofibusparametern? Welche Nummer für welchen Parameter.


----------



## IBFS (11 Mai 2012)

Wezek schrieb:


> Hallo IBFS,
> ist das Beispiel von dir nur für ein Kompressor oder für mehrere?
> 
> Könnte man in der HW Config mehrmals 16E/A anlegen und dann das ganze Kommunikationgedöns verfielfältigen?
> ...




1. Ich empfehle es ausdrücklich NICHT, mit EINEM Profi2Can-Module mehrere Kompressoren anzusteuern. Ich habe 5 Kompressoren und in JEDEM ist jeweils EIN Profi2Can-Modul direkt im Kompressor eingebaut und von AC auch gleich so geliefert.

2. Daher erübrigt sich die Frage mit der HW-Erweiterung _{mehrmals 16E/A}_ , denn  es wird nur der Teilnehmer in der HWKonfig dupliziert und die Adresse entspechend angepasst.

3. Es muss somit nur der Haupt-FC10 mit den darin aufgerufenen Bausteinen dupliziert werden  FC11, FC12 usw. und die DB und LADR-Adressen angepasst werden. 

4. Falls die Kompressoren in einer Umgebung verwendet werden, wo Druckausfälle, wegen ausgefallener Fernsteuerung die ganze Produktion lahmlegen können, ist zusätzlich zur Softwareanbindung immer noch eine
    hardwaregestütze Inselung der Kompessoren vorzusehen. Dazu sind zum Kompressoren zusätzlich digitale EA-Signalverbindungen vorzusehen.   

5. In diesem Rahmen hier weitere Unterstützung zu geben und die passenden Unterlagen und Dateien herauszusuchen, würde schon einen halben Tag Einarbeitung bedeuten, da die Programmerung schon einige Zeit zurückliegt. 
    Bis am Ende alles funktionierte, die finale angepasste Firmware auch passend auf den Kompressoren war und auch die richtigen Start/Stop Drehzahlen gefunden waren, ist schon einiges an Zeit ins Land gegangen. War nicht ganz trivial.
    Ich habe garantiert noch alles auf dem Server, aber echte Programmierunterstützung ist hauptsächlich meine monetäre Tagesbeschäftigung und nicht mein Hobby, daher bitte ich diesbezüglich um Verständnis.  
    Die Entwicklung einer jetzt seit 2004 stabil  laufenden Multikompressor-Druckbandregelung war sehr aufwändig, sodass ich dieses Wissen nicht so einfach frei und kostenlos herausgeben kann. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Wezek (14 Mai 2012)

Hallo Frank,

danke für die Antwort.
Das sind ja heitere Aussichten.
Ich muss über ein Profi2Can Module 2 Kompressoren befeuern.
Zum Glück sind alle Kompressoren mit Hardware E/A's versehen.
Eigentlich muss ich nur den Solldruck übergeben und einige Messwerte auslesen.
Aber es ist wie du schon geschrieben hast bei Ausfall auch Produktionsausfall.
Es sind aber auch noch 3 Kompressoren dabei die nur mit Hardware E/A's funktionieren.
Sicher habe ich Verständnis dafür, dass das hier nicht dein Tagesgeschäft ist, aber vielleicht findest du ja mal 5 Minuten
mir noch ein paar Infos abzugeben.
Vielen Dank


----------



## IBFS (14 Mai 2012)

Wezek schrieb:


> Ich muss über* EIN *Profi2Can Module *ZWEI*  Kompressoren befeuern.


Und genau *davon *rate ich explizit ab!!!!!!




Wezek schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind alle Kompressoren mit Hardware E/A's versehen.


Die Frage ist nur welche interne und externe Verdrahtung du hast und welchen Firmwarestand die Kompressorsteuerung (nicht das Profi2Can) hat.




Wezek schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss ich nur den Solldruck übergeben und einige Messwerte auslesen.



Eigentlich steuert man die Drehzahl der Kompressoren über ein (leider vom Druck abhängige) Drehzahl/Volumenstrom-Regelung.
---> Für ein Druckvorgabe hingegen würde es reichen, jeden Kompressor per Hand am Display das jeweils abgestimmte Druckband als Vorgabe zu geben.
Ausserdem sind bei Mindermengenabnahmen u.U.einzelnen Kompressoren erst in die Entlastungsdrehzahl zu schalten und später ganz auf Standby zu schalten.
Wie ihr das nur über einen Solldruck machen wollt ist mir rätselhaft. Auf alle Fälle geht bei uns das Gesamtvolumen des Rohrleitungsnetzen (60 Kubikmeter) mit die die
Rechnung der Regelung mit ein.



Wezek schrieb:


> Aber es ist wie du schon geschrieben hast bei Ausfall auch Produktionsausfall.


Bei uns erfolgt im Fehlerfall die Inselung der Kompressoren, d.h. das Zurückfallen von externer Drehzahlvorgabe (4a/4c) auf das interne Druckband der Kompressors.
Zum Verständnis, bei uns ist die Anschlussleistung aller 7 Kompressoren rund 2 Megawatt. Wenn da etwas schief läuft, dann steht das halbe Chipwerk.  




Wezek schrieb:


> Es sind aber auch noch 3 Kompressoren dabei die nur mit Hardware E/A's funktionieren.


Diese werden bei uns in Form einer Störgrößenaufschaltung (Störmenge) bei der Regelung berücksichtigt.




Wezek schrieb:


> Sicher habe ich Verständnis dafür, dass das hier nicht dein Tagesgeschäft ist,...


Ich wollte nur andeuten, das ab einem bestimmten Grad meines "Geheimnisverrates" der Zeiger von kostenlos auf kostenpflichtig umschaltet. 
Dazu habe ich mit dem Projekt damals viel zu sehr "gequält" als das ich das Wissen "for free" einfach so weiterreichen könnte.  
Anfragen nehme ich aber gern entgegen, denn irgendwie muss ich mir je meine teure Software finanzieren  ;-)

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Wezek (14 Mai 2012)

Hallo Frank,



> Ich wollte nur andeuten, das ab einem bestimmten Grad meines "Geheimnisverrates" der Zeiger von kostenlos auf kostenpflichtig umschaltet.
> Dazu habe ich mit dem Projekt damals viel zu sehr "gequält" als das ich das Wissen "for free" einfach so weiterreichen könnte.
> Anfragen nehme ich aber gern entgegen, denn irgendwie muss ich mir je meine teure Software finanzieren :wink:



Kann ich verstehen.......


----------



## IBFS (14 Mai 2012)

Wezek schrieb:


> ....Kann ich verstehen.......



Kannst du denn den Rest meines Textes nachvollziehen, vor allem das Thema Volumenstrom/Drehzahlregelung? 

Frank


----------



## Wezek (16 Mai 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Kannst du denn den Rest meines Textes nachvollziehen, vor allem das Thema Volumenstrom/Drehzahlregelung?
> 
> Frank



Hallo Frank,

glaube schon. Nur ist es bei mir so, dass wohl hauptsächlich ein Kompressor der nicht drehzahlgeregelt ist die Grundlast übernehmen wir wird und ein drehzahlgeregelter die Druck/ Volumenschwankungen ausgleichen soll.


----------



## IBFS (16 Mai 2012)

Wezek schrieb:


> glaube schon. Nur ist es bei mir so, dass wohl hauptsächlich ein Kompressor der nicht drehzahlgeregelt ist die Grundlast übernehmen wir wird und ein drehzahlgeregelter die Druck/ Volumenschwankungen ausgleichen soll.



..und genau daher kann man m.E. nicht einfach einen Zieldruck an einem Kompressor senden sondern muss in Abh. des aktuellen Druckes
und des Systemvolumens für die aktuelle Druckdifferenz das zusätzlich zu erzeugende - oder zu reduzierenden Volumen errechnen und 
daraus die Solldrehzahl des einen - oder der beiden - Kompressoren herleiten. Damit schaffen wird Genauigkeiten unter 0,05 Bar.

Frank


----------

